# Who has deals on subscriptions?



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Looking for the fishy rags, THF, FAMA, etc as well as Autoweek and Racer. Got any good leads on places selling subscriptions cheap?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

check ebay. I got a year of Aquarium Fish Mag for $8.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I have old ones available, don't know if anyone would want them.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen some of those deals on Aqua Bid too, but I'm not sure if you see TFH too often.

If you don't find anything and there were 2 or 3 people interested in new subscriptions to TFH, they have a gift subscription thing in this months mag that would come out to about $13.50 for a year if it were split up 3 ways, or $14.50 split 2 ways, but if it's just one person, it's about $28/year.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Not to veer off topic, but how many plant points do you have Gnatster??? :shock:


----------

